# Uncle Ted



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Some language, lots of it in the second one.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Gotta love Ted !


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

somedevildawg said:


> Gotta love Ted !


Yep. I just we knew how he _really_ felt................


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Ted came to my brother's indoor pistol/rifle range when doing a concert in Wichita I found out afterwards Still sad I missed that. One of my teenage heroes more now than ever. Martin


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

My second favorite uncle. List goes:

1. Uncle Mike (my uncle)
2. Uncle Ted
3. Rest of my uncles.

And last and most definitely least liked and most despised highest maintenance intrusive Uncle Sam.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I (insert expletives here) HATE my Uncle Sam. With a passion. He steals from me daily. And weekly. And monthly. And annually.


----------

